# how to keep a square from falling out of tool belt



## ryan313 (May 20, 2013)

So I have been doing a whole lot of work with habitat for humanity the last couple weeks and every time I kneel down or am walking quick my square falls out of my tool belt. Any suggestions on a way to keep it in because pretty soon its going to go out of square from falling so much.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

Honestly...a new belt that will hold it securely. Occidental belts have a great slot for this purpose. I fooled around with your same problem with big box store brand belts and finally bought an Occy.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

What kind of square are you carrying? You'd have to do more than drop it on the floor to get a small metal speed square out of square enough to matter.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I would be more concerned about it falling on someones head. I am notorious for dropping my square. Recently, I have found a more secure pouch, but it still slides out once or twice a week.


----------



## Fender (Jul 22, 2013)

CarpenterSFO said:


> What kind of square are you carrying? You'd have to do more than drop it on the floor to get a small metal speed square out of square enough to matter.


Probably a tri-square. I don't see how a speed square could keep jumping out


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Fender said:


> Probably a tri-square. I don't see how a speed square could keep jumping out


Happens all the time on a framing crew. Climbing, bending, stretching, twisting, etc. Many tools can fall out, but the shape of the speed square lends it to being the most common airborne tool.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Is it a framing square?


----------



## ryan313 (May 20, 2013)

Fender said:


> Probably a tri-square. I don't see how a speed square could keep jumping out


Its actuly a speed square. I dont think pouch is deep enough on it.

It suposedly has a lifetime warrenty and its starting to tear after 3 months not even daily use so I may take it back to home despert and get a better one.


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

Get a holster for it, you can get them specifically for speed squares. Not sure about combo or tri squares but I made one out of one designed for markers or something that works fine for a combo square


----------



## ryan313 (May 20, 2013)

knucklehead said:


> Is it a framing square?


Nope its a speed square. I am not to sure how I would put a framing square in my bags.


----------



## livingsoulsdie (Sep 29, 2006)

Put it in a bigger pouch.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

real people don't slave for leftist stuff......


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

CO762 said:


> real people don't slave for leftist stuff......


:laughing::laughing: huh?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

ryan313 said:


> Its actuly a speed square. I dont think pouch is deep enough on it.


You're still figguring things out...which is why you're a free body to habitat for corruption. Or feel guilty.

If you're really interested in the trades, get out and work with real people doing real work. May wind up pushing a broom and humping material at first, but what the heck.......


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> :laughing::laughing: huh?


Do people get paid for working for them? That's the free part.
But it's not forced, like slavery, it's more 'guilt induced'....
Houses are almost given away in chicago, detroit, milwaukee, etc. Give 'the needy' a $2,500 house as there are tens of thousands of them. But that won't assuage any self attributed guilt....

If one wants to actually do something for free and worthwhile...

https://www.hfotusa.org/

At places like that, one can get hooked up with a crew of working people in the real world....and move in in their desires in the trades....


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

CO762 said:


> Do people get paid for working for them? That's the free part.
> But it's not forced, like slavery, it's more 'guilt induced'....


Ah. I enjoy helping HFH from time to time. I feel ZERO guilt. 

But hey, I'm small town, we're used to being neighborly. Some of the best projects I've been on were co-sponsored by NAHB and HFH.


----------



## ryan313 (May 20, 2013)

CO762 said:


> You're still figguring things out...which is why you're a free body to habitat for corruption. Or feel guilty.
> 
> If you're really interested in the trades, get out and work with real people doing real work. May wind up pushing a broom and humping material at first, but what the heck.......


I am realy intersted in the trades. My goal is to be a carpenter.

If I could find someone to work for I would be out doing that but I realy enjoy habitat. 

I dont care if they had me carring material just as long as evently they gave me a chance to show them that I know about framing and finish. 

The one think I like about habbitat is they are teaching me a lot. This guy taught me how to layout plates which i have never done. Next week he is going to teach me how to set trusses sheath a roof and install siding and windows all of which I have never done befor.

When we get to the interior he is going to teach me all about doing kitchens and bathrooms. 

Most of the time I go during the week when there are only 6 or 7 people so I can learn more


----------



## ryan313 (May 20, 2013)

CO762 said:


> Do people get paid for working for them? That's the free part.
> But it's not forced, like slavery, it's more 'guilt induced'....


Im not guilt induced to do it at all I just want the oppertunity to learn about building


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

This is how I carry mine...I never have it fall out


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

well, you are in a good place to learn some things, you just have to learn who to believe.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Carpenter eyes said:


> My bags are the cheap 30$ awp brand from lowes.


 I used to love those, but had a hard time getting the awp ones I used to since I moved. The left ones I'd buy were prefect, work'em, them when worn out, toss them, but new lowes in new area couldn't.

Check out my link and shop around there. Warren got the oiled, but I opted for the softer version.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

CO762 said:


> I used to love those, but had a hard time getting the awp ones I used to since I moved. The left ones I'd buy were prefect, work'em, them when worn out, toss them, but new lowes in new area couldn't.
> 
> Check out my link and shop around there. Warren got the oiled, but I opted for the softer version.


I have seen those bags. When i did a remodel in philly the home depot carryed them. 

Im on my 2ed set in 3 years. Best budget bags ever. They hold everything i need and then some. I got a 3 inch wide belt and suspensers for them and that was it.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Warren said:


> I prefer the tape on the right along with most of my tools.


Are you right or left handed? Pencils/razor knife?


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

Occy.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Re: How To Keep A Square From Falling Out Of Tool Belt.

Become an electrician. We don't use them. :clap:


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

ryan313 said:


> I am realy intersted in the trades. My goal is to be a carpenter.
> 
> If I could find someone to work for I would be out doing that but I realy enjoy habitat.
> 
> ...


I don't mean to be disrespectful here, but it sounds to me like you are really on the wrong track. I don't know how long you've been at this, but I get the impression that it hasn't been very long. Let me share my experience with you, and hopefully you'll gain something from it.

I'm extremely fortunate in that I work on a small 3 man crew, and have a boss who is one of the elite framers in our area. I've yet to see a framing crew around here who's work is better than ours. Many of his past employees quit because they couldn't stand how picky he is, which is a testament to the quality of his work. He is also an excellent teacher.

It was a full six months of working 8+ hours a day, 5+ days a week, before my boss taught me how to do layout. He mentioned that it was "unheard-of" for him to be teaching layout to an employee only six months in. I'm certain that the time I put in away from the job, reading and learning everything I could about framing, helped me progress more quickly than others.

The way my boss teaches is, he won't show you new things until you've become very proficient at the thing he last showed. While this may seem like a slow way to learn, I've found it makes a world of difference in the quality of my work. I don't want to sound arrogant, but I've seen guys who've been framing ten times as long as I have, and my work makes theres look like the stuff that comes out of 7th grade shops class. I am also able to work as fast, or faster than them. I know this is entirely due to my boss ensuring that I learn and understand what I'm doing before trying to feed me new information.

In your case, your boss is apparently teaching you how to build an entire house before you've even figured out how to keep you tools in your pouch. My intuition tells me that there's very little you're actually proficient at right now. I don't mean to sound offensive, and this isn't your fault. How can you become proficient at a skill if you don't have time to practice it repeatedly before your boss shows you something new? 

Keep in mind that there's a lot of people on this site who've been at this a heck of a lot longer than I have and know a heck of a lot more than I do. So if they tell you something that contradicts me, feel free to take it. I just thought I'd share my views, coming from another guy who is very eager to learn about carpentry.

All the best,
Dave


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

CO762 said:


> Are you right or left handed? Pencils/razor knife?


Righty.

I think I am just a creature of habit. It makes little sense to have the tape on my right, but it has been there for decades. I usually have pencils on the right as well as the knife. If I had to defend my practice, I would say that for checking measurements, where no pencil is used, the tape can be pulled out with the right hand, hook and look. For layout, it does involve one right to left transfer, but I guess I have just gotten used to that over the years. I don't use the hook on the back of the tape, I just nestle it into the smallest front pouch.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

ryan313 said:


> See there is a reasoned behind my madness


There may be....but can ya take a huge hint? Experienced, free market tradespeople are here, chiming in on your political non-profit meanderings...But if you continue to not listen, we'll continue to talk amongst ourselves as it's turning into a pretty good discussion. 

Really...there may be two people on monday that will also be canned because they were too busy defending the work they did that they didn't know how to do...and didn't listen when hinted at multiple times at how it is done......


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Become an electrician. We don't use them.


Nor brooms..... :laughing:


----------



## ryan313 (May 20, 2013)

thehockeydman said:


> I don't mean to be disrespectful here, but it sounds to me like you are really on the wrong track. I don't know how long you've been at this, but I get the impression that it hasn't been very long. Let me share my experience with you, and hopefully you'll gain something from it. I am actuly quite good at finish carpentry. On my own I have suscfuly done a good amount of trim work cabintry and furniture and I just finished up wainscoating on a stairway. I will find pics tomorow to tired now
> 
> I'm extremely fortunate in that I work on a small 3 man crew, and have a boss who is one of the elite framers in our area. I've yet to see a framing crew around here who's work is better than ours. Many of his past employees quit because they couldn't stand how picky he is, which is a testament to the quality of his work. He is also an excellent teacher.
> 
> ...


Thanks I know that even though he taught me layout that its going to take quite a while to get good at it and most the time its the lead carpenter who does it.


----------



## ryan313 (May 20, 2013)

CO762 said:


> There may be....but can ya take a huge hint? Experienced, free market tradespeople are here, chiming in on your political non-profit meanderings...But if you continue to not listen, we'll continue to talk amongst ourselves as it's turning into a pretty good discussion.
> 
> Really...there may be two people on monday that will also be canned because they were too busy defending the work they did that they didn't know how to do...and didn't listen when hinted at multiple times at how it is done......


I never thought about it like that befor. I started doing it because I thought it would be a good opertunity to learn more. I never considerd that the guys in charge dont know what they are doing.

I take it that you saw somthing like this happen

Another thing is is I just want to do carpentry so badly. I allready have an understanding of how to do most things from reading all sorts of books on rough carpentry. 


What I need to do is find a remodeler I can work for becausecthen I would get a taste of almost every thing from framing an addition to redoing a kitchen.


----------



## livingsoulsdie (Sep 29, 2006)

Brian Peters said:


> This is how I carry mine...I never have it fall out
> 
> View attachment 97431


Dude go spend a few bucks for a new tool belt . That just looks sad lol.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Warren said:


> Righty.
> ... If I had to defend my practice, I would say that for checking measurements


No need to defend anything.  I can see a lead framer having a setup like that to check marks. Dumb is always to the left anyways....


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 7, 2006)

Then again, the guy in charge just may know what he is doing. Just because somebody chooses to donate their time to something doesn't mean they know nothing. If you are enjoying your time then it is worth it.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

ryan313 said:


> I never thought about it like that befor. I started doing it because I thoughtvit would be a good opertunity to learn more. I never considerd that the guys in charge dont know what they are doing.
> 
> I take it that you saw somthing like this happen


I don't know if you're drunk or stoned (medicinal of course), or some fone issue, but yet again, how you're coming across makes it hard to take you seriously and junk and stuff, ya know what I'm saying and stuff?

Tired of being polite and fixing your quotes. I've still not showered from my workday. Chime back in when you make sense. I'm off to shower my workday off of me.


----------



## ryan313 (May 20, 2013)

Mr. D said:


> Then again, the guy in charge just may know what he is doing. Just because somebody chooses to donate their time to something doesn't mean they know nothing. If you are enjoying your time then it is worth it.


I think he knows what he is doing. He said he has been in the trades for 28 years. Worked as a framer worked for a remodeler startes running crews worked for some big name clnstruction componies more framing then when market crashed he started with HFH


----------



## ryan313 (May 20, 2013)

CO762 said:


> I don't know if you're drunk or stoned (medicinal of course), or some fone issue, but yet again, how you're coming across makes it hard to take you seriously and junk and stuff, ya know what I'm saying and stuff?
> 
> Tired of being polite and fixing your quotes. I've still not showered from my workday. Chime back in when you make sense. I'm off to shower my workday off of me.


I am sorry im trying to type on my phone my fat fingers can't hit the right letters and I am dead tired right now


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

CO762 said:


> I don't know if you're drunk or stoned (medicinal of course), or some fone issue, but yet again, how you're coming across makes it hard to take you seriously and junk and stuff, ya know what I'm saying and stuff?
> 
> Tired of being polite and fixing your quotes. I've still not showered from my workday. Chime back in when you make sense. I'm off to shower my workday off of me.


Yeah do that - you personality stinks.


----------



## Solar Control (Jan 27, 2009)

ryan313 said:


> So I have been doing a whole lot of work with habitat for humanity the last couple weeks and every time I kneel down or am walking quick my square falls out of my tool belt. Any suggestions on a way to keep it in because pretty soon its going to go out of square from falling so much.


Take a rare earth disc magnet and rivet it to your belt. Take another one that is flat and thin and super glue it to your speed square where you want it to remain.

Caveat: this probably won't work if you keep your speed square anywhere close to your nail pouch.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Solar Control said:


> Take a rare earth disc magnet and rivet it to your belt. Take another one that is flat and thin and super glue it to your speed square where you want it to remain.
> 
> Caveat: this probably won't work if you keep your speed square anywhere close to your nail pouch.


That s so genius - its scary.:thumbup:


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

ryan313 said:


> I think he knows what he is doing. He said he has been in the trades for 28 years. Worked as a framer worked for a remodeler startes running crews worked for some big name clnstruction componies more framing then when market crashed he started with HFH


I could say all that stuff to, but it dosnt make it true. But im just a dumb carpenter so what do i know


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't know why this guys getting chewed up so badly. I get that he's not going through the "school of hard knocks" getting some god damn nails shot through his fingers and carrying 4 sheets of osb at a time to prove hes ready to shoot a wall together etc but it sounds like hes getting a taste of many different aspects of construction.

I don't know how old he is but chances are hes a young lad, not a bad idea to have a rough understanding before you jump into working with/ learning from a serious crew.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I see the problem. The square isn't a Swanson.


----------



## FSCROB (Aug 5, 2013)

ryan313 said:


> We are working in a area called morning side. The street is lake pointe between mack and east warren 2 blocks north of alter. Its nice because its 8 minuets away from me.


Thanks I am going to reach out to them and see if we can do anything to help.


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow!!! This is an awesome forum where you can learn real tricks of the trade like how to keep your square in your pouch! Can't wait for the thread on how to read 1/2 and 1/4 inches on my tape measure....


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

ClaytonR said:


> Wow!!! This is an awesome forum where you can learn real tricks of the trade like how to keep your square in your pouch! Can't wait for the thread on how to read 1/2 and 1/4 inches on my tape measure....


Duh, they come with them written on the tape. 








:laughing:


----------



## FSCROB (Aug 5, 2013)

ClaytonR said:


> Wow!!! This is an awesome forum where you can learn real tricks of the trade like how to keep your square in your pouch! Can't wait for the thread on how to read 1/2 and 1/4 inches on my tape measure....


You want to hear something scary. 

I hired a guy that said I have been framing for 12 years. I asked him to help me measure a building for siding. He kept saying it was ....and 3 marks. He did not know what the marks on the tape represented. In short a "12" year framer could not read a tape.

Needless to say he did not last 2 hours before he was given two options. Option A: Quit and never claim to be a framer again or Option B: Demote yourself to an $8 an hour laborer.

He got offended and quit.

This is why I am working on starting a school in Detroit.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Edit: Responding to a comment about Habitat for Humanity being lefty:

fftopic: I volunteer sometimes for Habitat for Humanity. I see them as the exact opposite of lefty - it's a Christian organization using entirely private donations of materials and labor to give a few very lucky people a leg up on responsible, mortgage-paying home ownership. The last project I helped out on was a 36-home condo building, built from the ground up, run by a project manager who could run hands-on circles around most pro framers, and who could manage a crew of 100, most of them new, every day. Many of the regulars on the crew are retired contractors, some who've run big businesses. My political or religious inclinations are irrelevant to my participation in what I think is a worthwhile and personally rewarding endeavor; my observation is that the average Habitat volunteer is considerably more conservative than the average population around here, and that their motivation is a very traditional, personal belief in non-government solutions to social problems. If that's lefty, then the definition of lefty has changed. So I'm not going to pile on some kid who's trying to learn something while doing a good thing.
Back on topic....

Edit: Sorry to get on the soapbox. I'm done now.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Solar Control said:


> Take a rare earth disc magnet and rivet it to your belt. Take another one that is flat and thin and super glue it to your speed square where you want it to remain.
> 
> Caveat: this probably won't work if you keep your speed square anywhere close to your nail pouch.


I did something similar to help hold my knife in the plastic sheath that came with my belt. Just taped a magnet to the back side and I haven't lost a knife since.


----------



## Fender (Jul 22, 2013)

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> Occy.


That's what I wear. Maybe that's why I didn't think it was a speed square. If you wear the right bags, they'll have a slot for it:thumbup:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Good topic. My square always gets yanked out by me when grabbing other tools. 

If they sold a smooth speed square with no hole in the middle I would try it.


----------



## ryan313 (May 20, 2013)

Solar Control said:


> Take a rare earth disc magnet and rivet it to your belt. Take another one that is flat and thin and super glue it to your speed square where you want it to remain.
> 
> Caveat: this probably won't work if you keep your speed square anywhere close to your nail pouch.


Thats a realy good idea I am going to get one of those magnets orderd today and I think it will keep my square from falling out. Thanks


----------



## ryan313 (May 20, 2013)

FSCROB said:


> You want to hear something scary.
> 
> I hired a guy that said I have been framing for 12 years. I asked him to help me measure a building for siding. He kept saying it was ....and 3 marks. He did not know what the marks on the tape represented. In short a "12" year framer could not read a tape.
> 
> ...


Thats crazy he couldent read a tape. I am only 18 and I sure as hell can read a tape. I dont realy understand why he just didnt sit down one night look at it and just figure out what line was a 8th and go from there


----------



## ryan313 (May 20, 2013)

Fender said:


> That's what I wear. Maybe that's why I didn't think it was a speed square. If you wear the right bags, they'll have a slot for it:thumbup:


Its hard for me to justify getting some expensive bags even though they are nice and will work alot better than mine when I am trying to save for a truck.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

ryan313 said:


> Its hard for me to justify getting some expensive bags even though they are nice and will work alot better than mine when I am trying to save for a truck.


If you have a working vehicle right now, I'd say let your truck savings slide a little, and get the decent bags.

You really don't NEED a truck unless you will be hauling. If it's just you, some minor tools and maybe a pretty lady on the weekends, whatever you have now is fine.

ps-good on ya at Habitat for Humanity. I am a part time crew leader with them here, and always enjoy having guys like you around. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ryan313 (May 20, 2013)

Brutus said:


> If you have a working vehicle right now, I'd say let your truck savings slide a little, and get the decent bags.
> 
> You really don't NEED a truck unless you will be hauling. If it's just you, some minor tools and maybe a pretty lady on the weekends, whatever you have now is fine.
> 
> ps-good on ya at Habitat for Humanity. I am a part time crew leader with them here, and always enjoy having guys like you around. Keep up the good work.


I dont even have a car right now. I just turned 18 a couple weeks back and am working on getting my drivers liscens. With out going to deep into it there was never any money for me to get my liscens or a car so it had to wait till now.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 13, 2013)

A tri-square is notorious for that until you learn how to easily control it. There are 3 basic problems that cause to fall out:

1) If you don't use a holster for it. This is a leather attachment with a metal sleeve in most cases. Trying to put it in a pocket does not work well.

2) Bending down puts a crease in the leather of the holster making it too flexible and so does every day wear and tear where it gets softer. This allows it to move too easily and the tri-square can fall out.

3) This is the biggest cause and the one that will take care of the problem unless you are hanging upside down. Each time you put the square back in the holster, make sure that it is extended as far as it can so that more of it is hanging down, as much as possible. This way gravity works best for you. If you leave 4" hanging down, it will always fall out since the weight of the clamp and the fact that most of the slide if up and not down does not help.

I never used a speed square so I can't answer for that. It just seemed too bulky to me so I just used a tri-square, bevel square and framing square (2), one for framing and 1 for stringers/rafters.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Brutus said:


> Duh, they come with them written on the tape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Fender (Jul 22, 2013)

Warren said:


> Righty.
> 
> I think I am just a creature of habit. It makes little sense to have the tape on my right, but it has been there for decades. I usually have pencils on the right as well as the knife. If I had to defend my practice, I would say that for checking measurements, where no pencil is used, the tape can be pulled out with the right hand, hook and look. For layout, it does involve one right to left transfer, but I guess I have just gotten used to that over the years. I don't use the hook on the back of the tape, I just nestle it into the smallest front pouch.


I'm the same. Hammer in the back, and square on the left. Once you have your way it's too hard to change because everything becomes reflex. 

Has anyone ever tried wearing someone else's bags before? Just feel lost. Have to think before you grab anything out of bags.


----------



## Fender (Jul 22, 2013)

ryan313 said:


> Its hard for me to justify getting some expensive bags even though they are nice and will work alot better than mine when I am trying to save for a truck.


You're right, get yourself a truck first. Transportation to and from work is much more important. Then once you find that job you are looking for, start getting more of the basics. Don't go overboard on tools too early though.

Wish you were around here. The talent around here is slim. And no young guys like you eager to work and learn.


----------

